# Handguns that make you say..........WOW!!



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

What handguns have you guys shot that has truly amazed you? Either recoilwise or powerwise or how nice the gun looked?

For me it was when I shot a T/C Encore handgun chambered in .45-70. I was a little on the cocky side because I have shot lots of lever action guns chambered in that cartridge and could handle it ok. But WOW when I touched of the trigger of this handgun and it came alive I had to stop and check my pants. That thing kicked so hard. I can only imagine what a derringer pistol chambered in that cartidge would feel like.


----------



## mogunner (May 11, 2006)

*Handguns that make you say....WOW*

Try the S&W 500, thats got to be the greatest since Apple pie.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Handguns that make you say....WOW*



 mogunner said:


> Try the S&W 500, thats got to be the greatest since Apple pie.


My big brother owns a S&W Model 500. It has the same recoil as a .454 Casull. I would love to shoot the .500 without the compensator on it.  :twisted:


----------



## KINGMAX (May 19, 2006)

*Gun - just a high $$$$$$$ hole punch*

The ?? is - where do you want to punch them????????? :lol:


----------



## KINGMAX (May 19, 2006)

*Gun - just a high $$$$$$$ hole punch*

The ?? is - where do you want to punch them????????? :lol:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Handguns that make you say....WOW*



Maser said:


> mogunner said:
> 
> 
> > Try the S&W 500, thats got to be the greatest since Apple pie.
> ...


Oooo


----------

